# Fendace - Help me decide



## fabdiva

I have literally changed my mind half a dozen times since seeing the collection Friday.  I need a tote.  I sold my Neverfull (too boring) and my Gucci tote and need a replacement.  I will carry it to work and out and about  I have a pretty extensive handbag collection, but not a work tote. While my office (lawfirm) is conservative, I'm not.  I just go for it.  I also don't need to carry the tote everyday for work.  I like the sleek look of the black Fendace, but the Versace print is a statement!  I tend to like modern and sleek, but I don't have anything like the Versace print.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I think if you’re not concerned about attention at work, go for the gold printed. The black almost looks like a shopping bag from a boutique to me rather than a luxury bag itself. I’m sure the craftsmanship is beautiful in person but I just don’t think the design is as attractive. And I also gravitate towards sleeker bags. Good luck!


----------



## A bottle of Red

The print is much more interesting imo


----------



## lill_canele

They both are very different designs so it kind of depends on what you currently have in your collection and your aesthetic.

Personally I feel that the black one will get boring quickly. Or I’d get tired of it pretty fast. Yes it tells you it’s from the collaboration but that’s pretty much it. It’s just words printed on a bag. (And I feel that it would be very easy to make super fakes because it’s so basic.

The print, while a bit busy and loud, is still very true to the collaboration. I enjoy the patterns of both houses and I feel down the line, it will be more along the lines of “if you know, you know” 

Just my 2 cents, happy shopping!


----------



## 880

fabdiva said:


> While my office (lawfirm) is conservative, I'm not. I just go for it.


Go for the Versace Fendi Pattern! If I didn’t wear busy RTW, I would go for it too 
and pls post plenty of action shots! I love your pics!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I love the print one over the black.  The print is Versace all the way, the black is more Fendi leaning.


----------



## so_sofya1985

fabdiva said:


> I have literally changed my mind half a dozen times since seeing the collection Friday.  I need a tote.  I sold my Neverfull (too boring) and my Gucci tote and need a replacement.  I will carry it to work and out and about  I have a pretty extensive handbag collection, but not a work tote. While my office (lawfirm) is conservative, I'm not.  I just go for it.  I also don't need to carry the tote everyday for work.  I like the sleek look of the black Fendace, but the Versace print is a statement!  I tend to like modern and sleek, but I don't have anything like the Versace print.
> 
> View attachment 5399158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399159


Definitely the Versace print


----------



## topglamchic

Versace print!


----------



## Raaz

Oh God…TI am in a similar dilemma…I hope you don’t mind me asking here. I am debating between white or black mini sunshine shopper online. I am wondering if you saw both in store. Did you see both in store…which one do you recommend. Thanx.  Xx


----------



## fabdiva

Raaz said:


> Oh God…TI am in a similar dilemma…I hope you don’t mind me asking here. I am debating between white or black mini sunshine shopper online. I am wondering if you saw both in store. Did you see both in store…which one do you recommend. Thanx.  Xx


You can't go wrong with either one. I personally love the white. With that said, I got the black medium.  Both are gorgeous


----------



## ladyet

Sitting on its own, I'd say black, but seeing you'd mod I'd say print. Hard to go wrong with either, but the print is screaming "fabdiva"!


----------



## fabdiva

ladyet said:


> Sitting on its own, I'd say black, but seeing you'd mod I'd say print. Hard to go wrong with either, but the print is screaming "fabdiva"!


Right?! I went with the print. Can't wait.


----------



## Raaz

fabdiva said:


> You can't go wrong with either one. I personally love the white. With that said, I got the black medium.  Both are gorgeous


Well..I took your advise. Personally, I like the colour combinations on the white one too, but for the mini version, I think the black print looks better. Well when it comes to this collection, it’s go big or go home. Thanks. Xx


----------



## liamcz

Hey folks, debating between these two styles (or both ). If you were in my shoes, which would you choose?


----------



## snibor

liamcz said:


> Hey folks, debating between these two styles (or both ). If you were in my shoes, which would you choose?


Black


----------



## ladyet

liamcz said:


> Hey folks, debating between these two styles (or both ). If you were in my shoes, which would you choose?


black!


----------



## lizardlife

Both but if you can only get one, the black. The quality is higher for the price.


----------



## Raaz

liamcz said:


> Hey folks, debating between these two styles (or both ). If you were in my shoes, which would you choose?


They are all so beautiful…IMO the black and gold combination is perfect balance of Versace and Fendi. It just looks more beautiful than other prints (except the gold baguettes) Also the Fendace Peekaboos have very pretty linings.


----------



## fabdiva

liamcz said:


> Hey folks, debating between these two styles (or both ). If you were in my shoes, which would you choose?


Oh Lord!  That's tough! Love that blue Versace, but the black Peekaboo is all that.  Black Peekaboo!!


----------



## lizardlife

I can't decide which swimsuit. The black and gold Fendace with the golden Medusa on the back, or the rainbow Fendace suit from the Versace site.... This would be my first designer swimsuit. I used to swim competitive in school but now I find I only really put suits on when I'm taking my kids to Resort pools.


----------



## liamcz

lizardlife said:


> I can't decide which swimsuit. The black and gold Fendace with the golden Medusa on the back, or the rainbow Fendace suit from the Versace site.... This would be my first designer swimsuit. I used to swim competitive in school but now I find I only really put suits on when I'm taking my kids to Resort pools.


I like the black because it looks great at the pool and is easy to use as a body suit as well


----------



## LittleMissMuffinhead

The print is loud but amazing! Go for something fun.


----------

